# New and glad to be here !!!



## anabolicalliance (Jan 31, 2019)

Glad to be apart of the group, can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2019)

anabolicalliance said:


> Glad to be apart of the group, can't wait to meet everyone.



Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 1, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## faisaldayes (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome! I'm also new and hope to learn something from my fellow lifters.


----------



## animalxxx (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## charred999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome


----------

